# Sound Card interference



## MX48 (Oct 11, 2009)

I have some sort of interference with my sound card (Soundblaster Live 24 internal). There is a bump or click depending on frequency that has the consistency of a heartbeat which of course messes up my measurements. I have tried 2 soundcards and both do this. There are sometimes that it goes away for awhile and then comes back later. I have disconnected all components, switched outlets, reseated the sound card, reloaded the driver and I'm sure a few other things and it won't go away. 

Could it be coming from my power lines and if so is there some line conditioner that can remedy this? 

I never hear this except when using my computer soundcard (not wiht my AVR, etc.).

Need help
Thanks
Moto


----------



## ZeosPantera (Sep 12, 2009)

If you are using an add-on card you should be much less likely to hear what your hearing. There is always some sort of interference inherent to on-board soundcards. The isolation is usually poor between the sound card elements and the more high power parts of the motherboard. It was so bad on one of my old PC's with on-board that I could hear the optical mouse's movement through my headphones. If its consistent like a heartbeat then I would think its a power issue bouncing off of another piece of hardware like a hard disk or even possibly a shorting fan.

Is your AVR hooked up via spdif? if so that would be why you don't hear any interference there.


----------



## MX48 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks,
Thinking it was internal I started messing with my video card and when I unplugged my S-video cable to my AVR it would stop for a few seconds and then start again. Thought about messing with my sound card. For fun I pulled the power on my HDMI splitter and that did it. Can't believe that was it and it was that simple.

Moto


----------

